# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Планшеты для всей семьи Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10 — уже в Беларуси

## Labs

*Минск, 22 февраля 2019 г.* — Компания Lenovo объявляет о начале продаж в Беларуси Android-планшетов для всей семьи Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10. Новинки созданы для семейного использования дома и в путешествиях, а также для мультимедийных развлечений. 10,1-дюймовые сенсорные экраны обеих моделей с разрешением Full HD (1920×1200) и высокой яркостью 320 нит позволят рассмотреть мельчайшие детали на семейных фото, а в паре с фронтальными динамиками с поддержкой Dolby Atmos® — насладиться просмотром фильмов. Модель Lenovo Tab M10 оборудована двумя, а модель Lenovo Tab P10 — четырьмя динамиками, которые обеспечивают объемный звук и создают эффект присутствия. Планшеты Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10 с удобными тонкими корпусами пригодятся современным семьям, которые вместе пользуются гаджетами дома и во время путешествий. 
Планшеты Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10 поддерживают многопользовательский режим. Каждый пользователь может создать собственный профиль и персонализировать устройство: установить свои приложения, тему, сохранить учетные данные социальных сетей. Индивидуальные настройки позволяют использовать планшет как безопасное детское или производительное рабочее устройство. Для детей часто именно планшет становится первым окном в мир технологий, и каждый родитель хочет сделать это знакомство безопасным. Настройки специальной учетной записи Lenovo Kid’s Account оградят вашего ребенка от нежелательного контента, а веб-серфинг осуществляется при помощи браузера, который блокирует доступ к сайтам, занесенным в «черный список». Специальные настройки также позволят родителям установить время автоматического отключения планшета через заданный промежуток времени.
*Lenovo Tab M10 — легкий помощник*
Планшет Lenovo Tab M10 — легкий и компактный. Он весит всего 480 г, его размеры — 242×168 мм, толщина — 8,1 мм. Такие параметры позволяют носить устройство в любой сумке — дамской, портфеле или школьном рюкзаке. 
Lenovo Tab M10 оснащен 8-ядерным процессором Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ с тактовой частотой 1,8 ГГц и операционной памятью 3 ГБ. Накопитель устройства способен хранить 32 ГБ данных, также есть слот для карты MicroSD с поддержкой до 256 ГБ. Планшет работает в сетях Wi-Fi и LTE/3G (в зависимости от комплектации). Также Lenovo Tab M10 имеет встроенные технологии навигации GPS, A-GPS и GLONASS. 
Lenovo Tab M10 оснащен фронтальной камерой 2 Мп с постоянным фокусом и основной камерой 5 Мп с автофокусом. Емкость батареи планшета составляет 4850 мА·ч, что позволяет непрерывно просматривать видео в течение 8 часов*. Устройство работает на операционной системе Android 8.0.
*Премиальный Lenovo Tab P10 — для ресурсоемких задач*
Планшет Lenovo Tab P10 характеризуется еще большей компактностью: при весе 440 г его размеры составляют 242×167 мм, толщина — 7 мм. Устройство отличается привлекательным дизайном. Задняя крышка и экран защищены прочным стеклом, корпус обрамлен металлической оправой, а дисплей — очень тонкими рамками. 
Lenovo Tab P10 также оснащен 8-ядерным процессором Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ с тактовой частотой 1,8 ГГц. В зависимости от комплектации операционная память устройства может равняться 4 ГБ, а емкость накопителя — 64 ГБ данных, также увеличить объем памяти устройства поможет слот для карты MicroSD. Планшет работает в сетях Wi-Fi и LTE/3G. 
Планшет Lenovo Tab P10 создан для развлекательных приложений. Четыре динамика с поддержкой Dolby Atmos создают насыщенный и объемный звук, а основная камера 8 Мп с автофокусом и фронтальная камера 5 Мп гарантируют высокое качество изображения во время видеозвонков. Планшет оборудован мощным аккумулятором 7000 мА·ч, который позволяет непрерывно просматривать видео в течение 15 часов*.
Среди других функций модели — быстрый и точный сканер отпечатков пальцев, позволяющий усилить защиту личной информации и ускорить запуск устройства, не снижая комфорта повседневного использования.
В Беларуси планшеты Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10 доступны в белом и черном цветах по цене от 619BYN и 799BYN соответственно.

*Технические характеристики Lenovo Tab M10*
Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 450 Processor
Операционная система: Android 8.0 Oreo
Дисплей: 10,1-дюймовый Full HD (1920×1200), IPS, сенсорный дисплей, 320 нит
Графика: встроенная Qualcomm Adreno™ 506
Камера, веб-камера: на передней панели 2 Мп, на задней панели 5 Мп (автофокус)
Оперативная память: 3 ГБ памяти LPDDR3
Накопитель: Flash до 32 ГБ eMCP
Аудиосистема: два фронтальных стереодинамика Dolby Atmos®
Порты ввода-вывода: USB 2.0 Type-C, MicroSD, combo audio/mic jack
Батарея: 4850 мА·ч, Li-Ion Polymer, до 8* часов просмотра видео 
Сети: Wi-Fi, 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, 1×1, dual band, Bluetooth 4.2, 3G-/LTE-модуль (опционально)
Габариты: 242×168×8,1 мм
Вес: 480 г
Цвет: черный (Slate Black), белый (Polar White)

*Технические характеристики Lenovo Tab M10*
Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 450 Processor
Операционная система: Android 8.0 Oreo
Дисплей: 10,1-дюймовый Full HD (1920×1200), IPS, сенсорный дисплей, 320 нит
Графика: встроенная Qualcomm Adreno™ 506
Камера, веб-камера: на передней панели 5 Мп, на задней панели 8 Мп (автофокус)
Оперативная память: 4 ГБ памяти (в зависимости от комплектации)
Накопитель: Flash до 64 ГБ (в зависимости от комплектации)
Аудиосистема: четыре фронтальных стереодинамика Dolby Atmos®
Порты ввода-вывода: USB 2.0 Type-C, 2× Pogo pin, MicroSD, SIM, combo audio/mic jack
Батарея: 7000 мА·ч, Li-Ion Polymer, до 15* часов просмотра видео 
Сети: Wi-Fi, 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, 1×1, dual band, Bluetooth 4.2, 3G-/LTE-модуль
Габариты: 242×167×7 мм
Вес: 440 г
Цвет: черный (Aurora Black), белый (Sparkling White)

* Время работы от аккумулятора в значительной степени зависит от настроек системы, условий эксплуатации и других факторов.

----------

